# KOTA KINABALU | The Logg | 40 fl x 2 | 39 fl | 37 fl | U/C



## Aaron Ngu (Jul 2, 2020)

Located at the centre of Luyang, The Logg is an iconic mix development that blends a middle upscale lifestyle boulevard mall and offices, with residential and hotel towers to create a new and holistic landmark for the future.

Shorea tower (40-storey)
Astoria tower (40-storey)
Parkhill Residence (39-storey)
4-star Avani Hotel (37-storey)










The Logg scale model:


----------



## Aaron Ngu (Jul 2, 2020)

The Logg progress as November 2021. Tower crane is up!


----------



## Aaron Ngu (Jul 2, 2020)

Sabah property developer K.T.I. Sdn Bhd recently completed preparatory building works on The Logg, its first and most ambitious mixed-development project in Luyang, Kota Kinabalu.









Future of Luyang reinvented - Borneo Post Online


KOTA KINABALU (Nov 16): Sabah property developer K.T.I. Sdn Bhd recently completed preparatory building works on The Logg, its first and most ambitious mixed-development project in Luyang. With site operations now fully resumed, the project is scheduled to be completed in four years. The...




www.theborneopost.com


----------



## Aaron Ngu (Jul 2, 2020)

The Logg second tower crane is currently under assembly, while the first one had been risen to a higher height.


----------



## Aaron Ngu (Jul 2, 2020)

Happy 2022 to you all!!


----------



## Aaron Ngu (Jul 2, 2020)

3rd tower crane is up at The Logg as early 2022.


----------



## Aaron Ngu (Jul 2, 2020)

Parkhill Residence, which is a mid-affordable condominium with some luxurious mixed in the tower itself. Below are the proposed interior pics of Parkhill Residence.

Picture source: The Logg FB page


----------



## Aaron Ngu (Jul 2, 2020)

The Logg Boulevard Mall proposed pic. 

Picture source: The Logg FB page


----------



## Aaron Ngu (Jul 2, 2020)

345 days progress comparison of The Logg's 39-storey Parkhill tower & 40-storey Shorea tower

22/11/2022
Parkhill tower - Progressing into the 2nd floor 
Shorea tower - Steel bars reached the 1st floor









12/12/2021 (345 days ago)
Parkhill tower - Retaining wall just completed
Shorea tower - Digging progress just about to start


----------

